# New Shimano AM9 shoes?



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone know more about this supposed upcoming shoe from Shimano?

I like the raised inner flank of the current AM41/45 models and the full velcro flap for water resistance. And these new ones look more aesthetically pleasing.

Anyone know of any new features? Release date?

Saw it on Bikeradar recently - spotted at EWS


----------



## bdjohnson121 (Jul 30, 2011)

They look pretty ugly to me, as do most shimano shoes. With that being said, I will definitely look into the AM45s.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Bumping this because a buddy of mine who works in a shop said Shimano has 3 new AM shoes: AM 5, AM 7 and AM 9 priced from $100-$140. According to him they are available now but I can't seem to find any more info in them.

My AM45 shoes are beat and I'd like to replace them with these.

Any info on availability?


----------

